# 2013 MECA 2x 11/18 Murfreesboro, TN.



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Here we go! Time to get the 2013 season started. I'll be there to start getting my points. This is a 2x event.

11/18/2012 - Mad Scientists On Wheels - Murfreesboro, TN


Chuck


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ooh, sweet. I'll be there for this one!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I may try to make this.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe...


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe but I doubt it. I don't have a thing installed yet and working 2 jobs really takes a bite out if install time. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope MECA has some 2X shows closer to Lexington, KY soon. I don't want to drive 5 hours just to go to a show.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will not be at this one. The system is currently getting overhauled for next season. Post a lot of pics for us.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to make this but I haven't had a chance to change anything in the truck since Finals. And we all know how well it did there.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

thefordmccord said:


> I hope MECA has some 2X shows closer to Lexington, KY soon. I don't want to drive 5 hours just to go to a show.


We have tons o events 3 hours away in columbus, oh nov. 4th is the 1st for the season actually.

And chuck, this ain't startin things off


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

thegreatestpenn said:


> We have tons o events 3 hours away in columbus, oh nov. 4th is the 1st for the season actually.
> 
> And chuck, this ain't startin things off


But, but, then i'd have to go to Ohio...


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

thefordmccord said:


> But, but, then i'd have to go to Ohio...


don't be scurred, especially doing SQ. now if u were doing spl.... :uhoh2:


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

thegreatestpenn said:


> don't be scurred, especially doing SQ. now if u were doing spl.... :uhoh2:


I might try to come up. I'll half to talk the wife into a hall pass.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

MacLeod said:


> Maybe but I doubt it. I don't have a thing installed yet and working 2 jobs really takes a bite out if install time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


ride up with me.

fordmccord, hot oil foot massage and dinner "just because you love her". Then, "discover" the 2013 schedule a day or two later. In like flynn.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

tnaudio said:


> I will not be at this one. The system is currently getting overhauled for next season. Post a lot of pics for us.


Me too on the rebuild. But I can get enough secured in place to make the event.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

thegreatestpenn said:


> We have tons o events 3 hours away in columbus, oh nov. 4th is the 1st for the season actually.
> 
> And chuck, this ain't startin things off


This will be kickin' my 2013 season off.

Chuck


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I might try to make this one. Do I need to repay my membership for the 2013 season or is that not due till January????


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Membership expiration's on the card, duh. Anyone firmed up on this show?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I won't be making it. Bummer.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I should be there.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm there, SOMEBODY DO BOBOS AGAINST ME


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Count me out. No sound/no money. Take pics, have a good time.

Will be seeing yall at Freezefest.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> I'm there, SOMEBODY DO BOBOS AGAINST ME


What class are you in??


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Street sq, spl s4 and db4, street install for the poins (its nowhere near ready tho, freakin mess).


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Street sq, spl s4 and db4, street install for the poins (its nowhere near ready tho, freakin mess).


Dang, I'd like at least one "modified" car there for comparison.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to come to this but my new headunit just arrived yesterday and I need to play with tweeter positions and so much more. Since I'm off work all of next week this will give me a lot of time to make much needed adjustments before Freeze Fest. Have fun everybody.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> I would like to come to this but my new headunit just arrived yesterday and I need to play with tweeter positions and so much more. Since I'm off work all of next week this will give me a lot of time to make much needed adjustments before Freeze Fest. Have fun everybody.


U could be missing out on easy poins tho


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't want the easy points. I want to earn them with hard work and my blood, sweat and tears. 

Oh....did I mention I was going out of town this next week, leaving tonight?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Meh I gotta get'm when I can. Judges don't get many chances


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll be there. Take me 7 hours but I'll be there. I need some feedback on my sound.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there as of right now. I'm in the middle of a build and missing several items to be completed. Tweeters are mounted but not finished, midrange drivers are being played with, midbass for the next season is up in the air, external processor won't be installed.....you get the idea. But I can get 1/2 a tune on it and start getting some points.

Chuck


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm here, black cobalt ss parked to the far right of the MECA tent.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Will, Gill, great to meet both of you! I enjoyed getting to talk shop during the show. Let me know the next time you're going to be at a show so we can meet up!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

nice to meet u too brah.

man i had a disastrous day, but got some feedback and POINTS!!!!! now to shut it down til summer


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

How was the show?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> nice to meet u too brah.
> 
> man *i had a disastrous day, but got some feedback and POINTS!!!!! *now to shut it down til summer


Any pics of your Score Sheet?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

wdemetrius1 said:


> How was the show?


only 4 sq competitors


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Wow!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> only 4 sq competitors





wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^Wow!


No wonder you said easy points.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Thumper26 said:


> Will, Gill, great to meet both of you! I enjoyed getting to talk shop during the show. Let me know the next time you're going to be at a show so we can meet up!


Nice to meet yall too man, good to see another couple rollin. Thanks for the feedback on my system I talked to Steve (I was pretty HOT yesterday about how that show went) and I'm just gonna be more aggressive about getting seat time with a judge in my car.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> Nice to meet yall too man, good to see another couple rollin. Thanks for the feedback on my system I talked to Steve (I was pretty HOT yesterday about how that show went) and I'm just gonna be more aggressive about getting seat time with a judge in my car.


hmmm...care to elaborate?
feel free to PM if u dont want to make public


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> hmmm...care to elaborate?
> feel free to PM if u dont want to make public


x2. I'm very curious about this.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

In a nutshell, that show was a HUGE sacrifice for me. The amount of time and energy, planning and money to be there was significant. So when a judge (no names) steps out of my car without a word at a single judge event, WTF??? So basically I felt like I drove 12 hours to get "nice placement" written on my score sheet. Gee thnx. Don't start me, I"ll rant. I emailed Steve and we talked it out.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> In a nutshell, that show was a HUGE sacrifice for me. The amount of time and energy, planning and money to be there was significant. So when a judge (no names) steps out of my car without a word at a single judge event, WTF??? So basically I felt like I drove 12 hours to get "nice placement" written on my score sheet. Gee thnx. Don't start me, I"ll rant. I emailed Steve and we talked it out.


did you approach the judge afterwards to discuss the score sheet?
that would have been the next course of action while at the show

yes I completely understand where you are coming from. feedback is critical.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

pimpndahoz said:


> In a nutshell, that show was a HUGE sacrifice for me. The amount of time and energy, planning and money to be there was significant. So when a judge (no names) steps out of my car without a word at a single judge event, WTF??? So basically I felt like I drove 12 hours to get "nice placement" written on my score sheet. Gee thnx. Don't start me, I"ll rant. I emailed Steve and we talked it out.


Gonna take a wild guess here, u aren't happy with the process......

Yeah considering only 4 ppl got judged there should have been a lot of availability for feedback (where the heck he go after 230 anyway?). 

Anyways do some rta with me next time


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> did you approach the judge afterwards to discuss the score sheet?
> that would have been the next course of action while at the show
> 
> yes I completely understand where you are coming from. feedback is critical.


No, I kinda felt like he was MIA for what seemed like hours after judging SQ. Steve was receptive to some suggestions I made and told me that I could be more aggressive with getting the feedback I'm looking for, as in track em down and hit em with a bunch of questions kinda thing. I was hot before I even got judged b/c he was like 2 hours late and didn't offer a clinic. Maybe he wasn't even the judge that was scheduled idk and just filled in at the last minute, Steve didn't say and I didn't ask.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Gonna take a wild guess here, u aren't happy with the process......
> 
> Yeah considering only 4 ppl got judged there should have been a lot of availability for feedback (where the heck he go after 230 anyway?).
> 
> Anyways do some rta with me next time


Exactly. Definitely take you up on the RTA man, for sure.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> No, I kinda felt like he was MIA for what seemed like hours after judging SQ. Steve was receptive to some suggestions I made and told me that I could be more aggressive with getting the feedback I'm looking for, as in track em down and hit em with a bunch of questions kinda thing. I was hot before I even got judged b/c he was like 2 hours late and didn't offer a clinic. Maybe he wasn't even the judge that was scheduled idk and just filled in at the last minute, Steve didn't say and I didn't ask.


based on a post by someone else on who did judge--what happened was pretty common place.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Mic, I didn't get my scoresheet till I was getting in my car and told everyone goodbye. That's when the judged appeared and "HEre's your scoresheet, you won, want your trophy?" No I wanna go home.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> Mic, I didn't get my scoresheet till I was getting in my car and told everyone goodbye. That's when the judged appeared and "HEre's your scoresheet, you won, want your trophy?" No I wanna go home.


Yeh I get it. I cant explain it.
but you got some points to qualify for Finals
Finals will prob be in October again.

you MUST check on your point status throughout the year to make sure it is correct. then once Sept comes around or a few weeks before finals--youll have to goto the website and get your invite to finals.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

pimpndahoz said:


> Mic, I didn't get my scoresheet till I was getting in my car and told everyone goodbye. That's when the judged appeared and "HEre's your scoresheet, you won, want your trophy?" No I wanna go home.


Scoresheets gotta come at the end or at least after everyone's been judged. But being 3 hours late to judge the event? Especially when all but one sq competitor was there on time, 2 with 6 hour drives.....

Then nowhere to be found after 8 total judging duties (4 sqs, 2 installs, 2 rtas). That is what gil is hot about. Which I understand. If he was helping steve finish spl (which took forever) that woulda been one thing.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Yeh I get it. I cant explain it.
> but you got some points to qualify for Finals
> Finals will prob be in October again.
> 
> you MUST check on your point status throughout the year to make sure it is correct. then once Sept comes around or a few weeks before finals--youll have to goto the website and get your invite to finals.


I'll be checkin. Points are easy. If your an active competitor you'll make it to finals. 2013 is about taking my system to a higher level. I need to have in depth conversations about what my car sounds like, why, and how to improve it. I asked Steve if that's what MECA was for. He said absolutely. SO...on to the next show.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> I'll be checkin. Points are easy. If your an active competitor you'll make it to finals. 2013 is about taking my system to a higher level. I need to have in depth conversations about what my car sounds like, why, and how to improve it. I asked Steve if that's what MECA was for. He said absolutely. SO...on to the next show.


I recommend hitting up the Elite Audio shows, I know they do a fantastic job there and its much closer for you. Sometimes they may be a bit late to add shows but i assure u they will come

If u want to head up this way to PA--we have an outstanding crew willing to provide feedback and help out in anyway possible


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I recommend hitting up the Elite Audio shows, I know they do a fantastic job there and its much closer for you. Sometimes they may be a bit late to add shows but i assure u they will come
> 
> If u want to head up this way to PA--we have an outstanding crew willing to provide feedback and help out in anyway possible


Joe said he didn't think he would do them again so no elite shows this year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

spl152db said:


> Joe said he didn't think he would do them again so no elite shows this year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


BAH--he always says that--then his Team guys find a way to make it happen.
If he knows people will come, youll see shows
Talk to Matt Daly and Matt Roberts--get people together and They will make it happen


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> BAH--he always says that--then his Team guys find a way to make it happen.
> If he knows people will come, youll see shows
> Talk to Matt Daly and Matt Roberts--get people together and They will make it happen


Why would he keep doing something that loses money for him? There certainly weren't that many people at the shows to make up costs imposed by meca. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow guys... sorry to hear it didn't go as well as hoped.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

spl152db said:


> Why would he keep doing something that loses money for him? There certainly weren't that many people at the shows to make up costs imposed by meca.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


um bc he has guys that DO need shows and do spend money at his shop which indirectly offsets the costs of the show.
Team elite are pretty dedicated competitors, but I highly doubt they want to travel all over creation to get points unless they absolutely have to.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Scoresheets gotta come at the end or at least after everyone's been judged. But being 3 hours late to judge the event? Especially when all but one sq competitor was there on time, 2 with 6 hour drives.....
> 
> Then nowhere to be found after 8 total judging duties (4 sqs, 2 installs, 2 rtas). That is what gil is hot about. Which I understand. If he was helping steve finish spl (which took forever) that woulda been one thing.


Clinics aside, was he really late, or was he on time? the info sheet for the event said judging would begin at 11:30am. I had considered going just because of this... but I wound up deciding against taking my 2 year old with me. And, if he did really show up past then to judge... well... I would have been on another level of aggravated.

There was a show there in August where the judge was about 2 hours late and there were only 4 or 5 of us. We all got a looooong clinic each and judging didn't start until late, but we were fine with it. 12 hour drive... I would've been annoyed, too, I suppose.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> I'll be checkin. Points are easy. If your an active competitor you'll make it to finals. 2013 is about taking my system to a higher level. I need to have in depth conversations about what my car sounds like, why, and how to improve it. I asked Steve if that's what MECA was for. He said absolutely. SO...on to the next show.


make sure you come to FreezeFest then. you'll have a great opportunity for a lot of people to help you out.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

judge arrived at 1, went straight into judging shortly after.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

thegreatestpenn said:


> judge arrived at 1, went straight into judging shortly after.


so only an hour and half late for judging, 3 1/2 for clinics...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep. I'd have been aggravated as well then. But such is life, sometimes. Maybe he had something that kept him from making it in time for a legitimate reason. I hate to cast blame workout knowing. But I still understand the frustration.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I wasn't bothered since I do BOBOS and was occupied, but I feel for the other sq'ers


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> I wasn't bothered since I do BOBOS and was occupied, but I feel for the other sq'ers


Stupid question....what is BOBOS?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Stupid question....what is BOBOS?


Best of best of show 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbubba said:


> Stupid question....what is BOBOS?


Best of best of show. Combination of sq, spl, park and pound, install and rta. I think that is all of them.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ah. Thank you.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I think Joe stopped having the BIG Elite shows of years past due to cost of the entire event. I can't imagine him not having the local shows. Especially based on a cost factor.


----------

